
CHIP-8 Interpreter, Assembler and Disassembler - ageofwant
https://github.com/wernsey/chip8
======
ageofwant
The Author has a nice blog here
[http://wstoop.co.za/chip8.php](http://wstoop.co.za/chip8.php)

